# Lucky Lab NW Portland Sunday 12/13



## Boris (Dec 12, 2015)

That's tomorrow at the old location at 19th and NW Quimby 12:30. Forecast is for rain.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 12, 2015)

Better bring your arm floaties or a canoe! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 12, 2015)

Great opportunity for brother Marko to test his new amphibious bicycle.


----------



## Boris (Dec 12, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> Great opportunity for brother Marko to test his new amphibious bicycle.




Still having a problem keeping the flippers attached to the wheels. Hope to have all the bugs worked out by tomorrow.


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 12, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> That's tomorrow at the old location at 19th and NW Quimby 12:30. Forecast is for rain.



 looks like show and tell day to me. Maybe Mark will bring Velosipede?


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2015)

Great turnout yesterday. Derek, Clint and me.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 14, 2015)

Did you guys bring snorkels and wet suits?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Had too much going on.


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it. Had too much going on.




We really didn't stay that long anyhow.


----------

